# 10.4.10 is out!!



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Any takers? Issues?

About the Mac OS X 10.4.10 Update (delta)


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll give it a try on one of my Macs and see how it goes but rarely do I have problems.


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

*birthday present*

Steve 
Its really nice of you to remember my birthday. 10.4.10 as a present, I can't accept,(Yes I can) but I must insist we share it with all the ehmacers 
Thanks Peter


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> What's included?
> The following improvements apply to both Intel- and PowerPC-based Macs unless otherwise noted:
> 
> Bluetooth
> ...


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305533


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

You first


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just backing up then will report.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Just backing up then will report.


Ditto.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Update done. No issues that I notice...yet.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

As usual, no issues.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

why do i always find these types of posts right when I'm about to go to bed? gezz...


O well.. taking the plunge


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

no problems on my 17" MBP... are the fonts in Safari sharper?


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Strange.... while it was downloading I checked macrumors.com..and alot of people have been saying that the Intel file is about 50 megs..while the PPC update is a mere 20ish.


Im on intel..and mine was ~75.:lmao: 

and after restart, System Update was in my dock..which has never been before. :lol:

just had software update run again, maybe it added to my dock to make sure i ran it again to get "all" updates...but none. 

O well...can't complain about one dock item eh? 


Edit: and it's reading my external HDD so beautifully now..*sigh*...i love you apple :love2:


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I tried it on my PowerBook, I was hoping it would fix a problem mounting a Sony GPS-CS1. Didn't seem to make a diference. I wonder if it fixed the Tom Tom problem?


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

I have to say... my ppc iMac sure feels a lot zippier


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The double restart on my MBP took nearly eight minutes, but man what a difference. Talk about lightening fast!

Wow, I am impressed!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll try it out later tonight after about 3 pages of you guys have been guinea pigs.  BTW nice sig Sinc


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

After you, my dear Alphonse.

I'll likely run the update this weekend, after checking ehMac and various other sites for user reports.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Mine was about 74MB restart took about a minute and a half. All ok, no noticeable difference so far.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

No problems on my MBP Core Duo. Tiger is Teh Snappy™.  

Trev


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

no issues with the install on my MacBook, rebooted twice, download was 49MB.
everything seems to be working but I do not notice any difference in speed.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

macpablo said:


> I have to say... my ppc iMac sure feels a lot zippier


I'm trying to figure out if people here are being cheeky now when they say this... if I had a dime for every time someone said their system felt "snappier" or "zippy" after an update...


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

no really, I find that Safari, Mail, and Spotlight is loading, opening, and displaying quicker, among other things, I am still testing apps to see if there is any difference that I can tell.

or it's the 3 pots of coffee I had today


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A restart always clears the RAM. - Helps finder speed.

I had double boot on my G5.

Now Mail does not want to open. hmmm.
Doing Onyx - we'll see.

Mail okay but I'd been having a hiccup with Mail with a very slow new window response


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

has anyone tried the update while using shapeshifter?... does shapeshifter still work?


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Good here...just upgraded to 2GB of RAM on my 20" Core2Duo so everything felt zippier before the update. Feels the same now...although my External does seem to studder a little less...No double booting required here though.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Not an issue here.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

djstp said:


> has anyone tried the update while using shapeshifter?... does shapeshifter still work?


Yes.
and Yes.

jb.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Noticed this as I was re-installing my OS... working fine. 

Anyone else notice how OS X is becoming more and more like Windows? I haven't been doing anything out of the ordinary, installing strange apps or anything like that... yet my system was becoming more and more unstable. Apps freezing, wifi stopped working properly, a USB port decided not to work one night, problems with awaking from sleep... etc, etc....

So far, everything's fast again, my wireless is once again working... haven't tested the sleep yet...


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

I was thinking *gasp* and Apple could just put out a big update file that didn't do anything, and everyone would notice how fast it was, and how much better everything was.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

mac_geek said:


> I'm trying to figure out if people here are being cheeky now when they say this... if I had a dime for every time someone said their system felt "snappier" or "zippy" after an update...


My sentiments, exactly.

I went from 10.3.9 to 10.4.8 a couple of months back and expected the sucka to fly. While it is indeed a bit faster, it's not the speed demon I'd been led to believe...


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone else noticing irregular clicking sounds after installing the update. I notice these sounds on my PowerBook Al. They don't seem to be emanating from the speakers because the sounds have the same loudness regardless of speaker volume and I hear them even if the sound is turned off. Others have reported the same problem on CubeOwner and Macfixit.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

The update (10.4.10) has broke my Onyx app.
Onyx thinks it's 10.4.1, now why doesn't that surprise me?
And wants me to install an earlier version of Onyx.

jb.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

jamesB said:


> The update (10.4.10) has broke my Onyx app.
> Onyx thinks it's 10.4.1, now why doesn't that surprise me?
> And wants me to install an earlier version of Onyx.
> 
> jb.


After reading this, I got scared..and ran OnyX. 

Now it's telling me my startup disk needs repair :-(


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

updated my iMac G3/500 Mhz, 768 MB RAM

22 MB download
double boot
haven't noticed any speed increase

now updating my blackbook core1 2GHz 2GB RAM (after backup)
download = 49 MB
haven't noticed any speed increase


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

1 Issue: constant thumping from my subwoofer right before any sound is triggered (like an MSN sign on or when I hit the volume + or - keys.
VERY ANNOYING! Anyone know how to fix it???

Mac Mini Intel Core solo 1.5
1.25 gb ram


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

RicktheChemist said:


> What do I do for the songs I bought off iTunes music store? I should have them backup I guess somewhere...
> 
> RtC



If iTunes purchases get deleted....apple doesn't give a damn. They say it is your responsibility to backup your purchases.:-(


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Apple will let you re-download. Just ask nice. I lost a bunch of TV episodes and music and they didn't bat an eye at restocking them.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

The installation went fine without a glitch other the second reboot which i sort of knew about it, but the system refused to shut down. Do you know how much i hate shutting my G5 by the power Button?

then my limewire, Froswire and Phex window doesn't refresh, so i don't know which button to press as they are not visible. i don't know if it has anything to do with the update, but sure is a tad annoying.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

jamesB said:


> The update (10.4.10) has broke my Onyx app.
> Onyx thinks it's 10.4.1, now why doesn't that surprise me?
> And wants me to install an earlier version of Onyx.
> 
> jb.


Just found an update for Onyx, fixes the previously quoted problem.
Otherwise this OS X update with the bastardized simple math serial number seems to be running OK.

jb.


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone having trouble with VLC after the update?

It just opens and shuts downs, when I try to play something.

I've re-installed it 3 times, same problem.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

gggfff said:


> Anyone having trouble with VLC after the update?
> 
> It just opens and shuts downs, when I try to play something.
> 
> I've re-installed it 3 times, same problem.


Just tested my VLC, working fine with 10.4.10

jb.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

No issues so far on 12" PB 1.5: used the Combo updater.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

There is a new version of VLC out. Download and run the "delete preferences".


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Mine works with the old version of VLC*



Carl said:


> There is a new version of VLC out. Download and run the "delete preferences".


But I am having problems with Utube movies in that QuickTime logo is dimmed and with a cross bar as "not available" Quick time seems to work on other sites like NASA and Apple.com Utube at one point said that the latest Flash was not installed or that I did not have Java enabled I installed the latest Flash 9.045 or something and I do not know how to enable Java or to even tell if its turned off 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am sure there are other instances of QT being dimmed and crossed out but nothing that I can replicate with my memory ...that is personal memory not computer which is 2 gigs 

Installation went smoothly with single boot and not an inordinate amount of time 
Installation was from Software Update and a Delta upgrade of 49 megs 

.......... brian


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> A restart always clears the RAM. - Helps finder speed.
> 
> I had double boot on my G5.
> 
> ...


Mail crashed on first launch but then OK


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

restarted the computer, and installed the latest version of VLC.

Now works fine. But shapeshifters is starting to to wackie.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm going away for 2 months on Monday. I don't dare mess with what is working fine right now. I'd hate to have something break and have to do a total reinstall right now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

PPC eMac did double boot, then ran fine with no noticeable difference, unlike the MBP which showed a big speed difference.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm finding Safari acting stupid again... lots of delays loading pages....
Image rendering also quite slow. Overall, noticeably slower browsing.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just updated...double boot but everything seems fine!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My red iPod now shows up as a red iPod in Finder! Woohoo!  That makes me very happy.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Backed up my HD, and ran the 10.4.10 update this morning. Went fine. Two longish restarts, as expected. No issues to report, all apps are functional, and files are intact. And no, it isn't any faster.

I also updated OnyX to the latest version. I played around with its settings, but I haven't run it yet. I wish that they'd stop moving stuff around on the OnyX control panels.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> I also updated OnyX to the latest version. I played around with its settings, but I haven't run it yet. I wish that they'd stop moving stuff around on the OnyX control panels.


Then ask Apple to stop doing updates....


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Fox said:


> Anyone else noticing irregular clicking sounds after installing the update. I notice these sounds on my PowerBook Al. They don't seem to be emanating from the speakers because the sounds have the same loudness regardless of speaker volume and I hear them even if the sound is turned off. Others have reported the same problem on CubeOwner and Macfixit.


Same problem here on my Macbook. The iMac is fine.

VERY annoying.


----------



## Pillager (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine did a double boot, and after installing the new Onyx, the boot up time seemed to have slowed down...

Wonder if my Coolbookcontroller has anything to do about it?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i have those sounds too! i hope they fix it
i don't want to keep turning my speakers on and off


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

jonmon said:


> i have those sounds too! i hope they fix it
> i don't want to keep turning my speakers on and off


I get a loud thump from my subwoofer right before a sound gets activated (anything like playing an MP3, or system sounds) and then another one shortly after the sound finishes. It's driving me nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

irontree said:


> I get a loud thump from my subwoofer right before a sound gets activated (anything like playing an MP3, or system sounds) and then another one shortly after the sound finishes. It's driving me nuts!!!!!!!


Friends don't let friends use subwoofers.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

while we're at it let's get rid of those tweeters as well! They sure don't have any use LOL!


----------



## Pillager (Jun 23, 2007)

If i could get a dollar every time the sub woofer thumps, I might get the Leopard for free when it launches in Oct...

Can someone please help me and tell me how to get rid of it, without having the need to throw away my sub woofer? (or to switch off the speakers so to speak...)


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Pillager said:


> If i could get a dollar every time the sub woofer thumps, I might get the Leopard for free when it launches in Oct...
> 
> Can someone please help me and tell me how to get rid of it, without having the need to throw away my sub woofer? (or to switch off the speakers so to speak...)


And i thought i was the only one.


----------



## Pillager (Jun 23, 2007)

Another thing that was broken by 10.4.10 was my Norton for Mac 10.0. Now it can't run anymore and keeps asking me to reinstall. I've tried deleting everything, by Appsdelete and AppZapper 3 times all in all already, and reinstalling also. Unless Norton releases a patch or something, I think thats the end for my NAV for Mac.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Pillager said:


> If i could get a dollar every time the sub woofer thumps, I might get the Leopard for free when it launches in Oct...
> 
> Can someone please help me and tell me how to get rid of it, without having the need to throw away my sub woofer? (or to switch off the speakers so to speak...)


Think I read yesterday that it's because the Mac puts the sound to sleep and the thump happens when awakening. If you, annoying as it is, always keep iTunes playing but turn the volume right down the sound won't go to sleep.

yup, here it is: MacNN | Mac OS X 10.4.10 brings 'popping' sounds

"Experienced forum posters surmise that the popping, which is usually noticeable when affected Macs are connected to external speaker systems, could be caused by sound sleep behavior. One workaround discovered by forum-goers is to leave iTunes running at minimum volume in the background, thus preventing the Mac from putting its audio to sleep."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I haven't noticed any sound problems on my G5 since I applied the 10.4.10 update.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I haven't noticed any sound problems on my G5 since I applied the 10.4.10 update.


It seems to only be a problem with the Intel Macs.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

10.4.10 is running well on all 3 of my macs. I also did the 006 security update that came out only about 2 days later.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Pillager said:


> Another thing that was broken by 10.4.10 was my Norton for Mac 10.0.


Finally, some good news from the 10.4.10 update.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Pillager said:


> Another thing that was broken by 10.4.10 was my Norton for Mac 10.0. Now it can't run anymore and keeps asking me to reinstall. I've tried deleting everything, by Appsdelete and AppZapper 3 times all in all already, and reinstalling also. Unless Norton releases a patch or something, I think thats the end for my NAV for Mac.


WTF is Norton?  

lol , I don't even trust Norton on my PC...let alone on my mac..which IMO doesn't even need it


----------



## Pillager (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm still quite a noob in Mac. Thought Norton was THE Antivirus standard?

Or what should I get then? TO be frank, the Norton was installed since my ibook and was never once activated by any virus... Wonder if it was my safe surfing habits, or that Mac simply has no viruses...

Seriuosly, what AV software should I get for my macbook?


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Pillager said:


> I'm still quite a noob in Mac. Thought Norton was THE Antivirus standard?
> 
> Or what should I get then? TO be frank, the Norton was installed since my ibook and was never once activated by any virus... Wonder if it was my safe surfing habits, or that Mac simply has no viruses...
> 
> Seriuosly, what AV software should I get for my macbook?


Well I have had my macbook for just over 9 months now...and have never had any virus whatsoever. I have not changed my surfing habits, and still download like crazy.... .

We only use Norton on my PC because my parents are stubborn and believe that if you pay for a service...it HAS to be better than any free substitute.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Wonder if it was my safe surfing habits, or that Mac simply has no viruses...


That's currently the case - no viruses for OS X. There are some who run AV software on their Macs because they frequently exchange docs with WIN users and can pass a virus on. There is a free app that seems well regarded:

http://www.clamxav.com/

Norton for Mac seems to have a poor reputation, mostly related to how it interacts with your Mac rather than it's AV abilities.


----------



## Pillager (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks.

Looking forward to more advice in using my mac. Although I've used a mac since ibook 1.2ghz,, really haven't learn that much, since the mac is literally trouble free not counting of course not for the fact that I mourned the death of my ibook logic book this January.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pillager, at your earliest convenience, remove anything linked to Norton from your Mac. There are several other threads on ehMac about this more-than-useless, it's-dangerous! program.

For antivirus, ClamXav is more than sufficient. If on the day a real Mac virus / whatever somehow is brought into existence by a vengeful god ('cause no human seems able to do it), the internet will literally explode with the news -you'll know about it long before you could be a victim.

For disk maintenance, lots of people here swear by Onyx (free), and if you like to keep system maintenance routines close-at-hand, install Main Menu (free). For major surgery / recovery, try TechTool Pro and DiskWarrior.


M


----------

